

PDF with the official list of SOPA supporters was removed? - NSMeta
http://judiciary.house.gov/issues/Rouge%20Websites/SOPA%20Supporters.pdf?

======
gojomo
You've misspelled 'Rogue' in the URL. The correct spelling yields a PDF.

~~~
nitrogen
Wasn't the actual file on house.gov misspelled as "Rouge" originally, and now
apparently corrected?

~~~
gojomo
I have no idea; that's possible.

